# Goggle Recommendations



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

If you like the frame-less look go with the Flight Decks. The field of vision is insane and fogging is at a low. Best lens I've rode with would be the Prism Red for flat light and Fire Iridium for sunny days.

YES they are fairly expensive but worth


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Let's start with... you didn't hear this from me. You can score a free pair of goggles from trusnow.com after reaching the 1,500 point plateau ($100 limit and cannot be this year's model goggles). Sounds like a lot of points but there is a way of reaching that in 1 day. Redeeming the free coupon code can be a pain in the ass and requires a phone call to their customer service but for free goggles? Worth it. PM me for more information.

Edit: If you select goggles that cost more than $100 you just have to pay the difference. Still a good deal, $100 off a pair of sweet goggles. Example, Oakley Canopy goggs are $130, you pay $30 plus s&h ($7.95 I think?). There are other Canopys for $110 and $99.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I find goggles are more of a personal preference thing. Everyone has a different shaped face. Just get a pair that feel most comfortable and fit well. Same for helmets: I have a big head, I tried on a Bern helmet and didn't fit any size, the shop would have to special order me a xxl helmet. WTF? Then I tired on Smith, no problem, a large fit perfectly and it was extremely comfortable. Doesn't mean Bern is a bad helmet but I would never buy one. Smith is the brand for my giant head. :grin:


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

If you are looking at the flight decks and want two lenses I would go with Prizm hi pink and either prizm jade or sapphire. If you are looking for one lens, I would do the rose. 

I liked the hi pink more for low light flat days, even great for night skiing. But it doesn't hold up on a sunny day. Rose holds up better on a sunny day.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Prizm is the most overpriced lens in snowsports. We do not have enough varying colors to warrant that expensive of a lens. It works for summer stuff great, not winter. $220 for one lens is a joke. Also this fancy lens filtration stuff is tinting. That's it. What happens when you put on yellow lenses? They let though yellow more than any other color. That's all that these fancy lenses do. Pick a designed tint to cut out what they don't want, and let through what they do.

EGX are solid. Get those if these are your two options. They're what I wear and are probably the only fast change lens system I like. Nothing else provides as good of a lens seal to frame. Which is why up until I got these I was in EGv's and Cleavers. Traditionaly built goggles have better lens to frame seal.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll throw my name in the Smith hat if vision/anti-fog is your main goal. I have i/o7 with chroma pop and they are far better than any lenses I have used before. They're semi frameless and the lens change is far from fast or efficient, but once the lens is in, it's in. Without the chroma pop, you can pick them up for around 150-160. The I/O and I/Ox also get positive feedback and are a bit less expensive. I also have a pair of Dragon NFX2 which have served me well. Definitely a weaker lens to frame seal and the actual contrast/clarity isn't as good as the smiths but theyre much less expensive and the lens change is probably the easiest aside from Anons magnets.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

yeah can't beat smith i/ox great anti fogging not the fastest lens change nowadays but it works


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> I'll throw my name in the Smith hat if vision/anti-fog is your main goal. I have i/o7 with chroma pop and they are far better than any lenses I have used before. They're semi frameless and the lens change is far from fast or efficient, but once the lens is in, it's in. Without the chroma pop, you can pick them up for around 150-160. The I/O and I/Ox also get positive feedback and are a bit less expensive. I also have a pair of Dragon NFX2 which have served me well. Definitely a weaker lens to frame seal and the actual contrast/clarity isn't as good as the smiths but theyre much less expensive and the lens change is probably the easiest aside from Anons magnets.


I have Smith I/O 7 as well and I like them. I don't find the lens change too difficult but I know there are faster systems out there. I wouldn't change my lens on the slope or chair lift but it could easily be done in a couple minutes in the chalet or at the bottom of a run. I don't like riding with a spare lens anyhow so changing it in the chalet is no biggie for me. All-round good goggle for the $$$ with great clarity and good anti-fog.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I have Smith I/O 7 as well and I like them. I don't find the lens change too difficult but I know there are faster systems out there. I wouldn't change my lens on the slope or chair lift but it could easily be done in a couple minutes in the chalet or at the bottom of a run. I don't like riding with a spare lens anyhow so changing it in the chalet is no biggie for me. All-round good goggle for the $$$ with great clarity and good anti-fog.


Agreed all around. It's a bit funny that I keep mentioning lens change systems when I can't recall a time that I carried a different lens on me. Yeah, its not like the smith system takes more than a minute. It's just night and day compared to some other systems. I suppose it makes more difference if you're someone out in the back country all day and don't have the option of taking a break indoors. Still the best vision I have used.


----------



## buddhafist24 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Prizm is the most overpriced lens in snowsports. We do not have enough varying colors to warrant that expensive of a lens. It works for summer stuff great, not winter. $220 for one lens is a joke. Also this fancy lens filtration stuff is tinting. That's it. What happens when you put on yellow lenses? They let though yellow more than any other color. That's all that these fancy lenses do. Pick a designed tint to cut out what they don't want, and let through what they do.
> 
> EGX are solid. Get those if these are your two options. They're what I wear and are probably the only fast change lens system I like. Nothing else provides as good of a lens seal to frame. Which is why up until I got these I was in EGv's and Cleavers. Traditionaly built goggles have better lens to frame seal.


I just picked up some EGXs. The green lens doesn't seem to have the contrast my low light IOX has. 

What do you use for low light on yours? I'm wondering if the yellow/blue chrome would be better.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

every low light tint that isnt plain yellow is a pretender


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> every low light tint that isnt plain yellow is a pretender




Not sure on that. I've had a few different yellow lens goggles in the past (VZ, anon, dragon) and they didn't provide as good of vision as my low light chroma pops which are a rose-ish tint for lack of a better description. That being said, the lens quality may come in to play in my case as those yellow lenses that I've used were on $40-60 no change goggles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

buddhafist24 said:


> I just picked up some EGXs. The green lens doesn't seem to have the contrast my low light IOX has.
> 
> What do you use for low light on yours? I'm wondering if the yellow/blue chrome would be better.


The green. Everybody's eyes are different. I love the green. It is by far my favorite low light I've had. Which includes straight yellow, Smith red sensor, Anon blue lagoon, orange ones, and a light rose.



snowklinger said:


> every low light tint that isnt plain yellow is a pretender


So says your eyes. Everyone is different. The main light that is coming off snow is blue and yellow. Green let's though both of those. Yellow cuts blue.


----------

